# First car... suggestions?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Any car people out there? 

In the next year to year and half I will be buying my first car. I need something good on gas and dependable. Must be an automatic... I can't drive a stick shift at all! Ill have around a 3 to 4k budget. Maybe a little more depending on how much my parents help. 

Right now I'm driving my dads old truck... a 2001 dodge ram 1500 and I'm getting an average of 14mpg. Between gas prices and goats I'm going broke! While I love the truck I can't afford gas in it when I start college everyday and really don't need a truck everyday. 

Thanks!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, there are so many nice cars out there these days. My dad drives a Chevy Malibu and LOVES it. If I were looking for a car I know I'd consider the Malibu.
We have had a Toyota Camry that was awesome, but would probably be more car than what you need.
We have a Toyota Corolla and it's a nice car, smaller than the Camry, and great on gas. They also hold their value well too.
I know there are a lot of newer models, but I haven't looked into them.

I think it also depends on what your planning to pay. Make sure you check reviews/ratings. You can look on autotrader type websites to get an idea of what the vehicle your considering will cost.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Any car people out there?
> 
> Right now I'm driving my dads old truck... a 2001 dodge ram 1500 and I'm getting an average of 14mpg. Between gas prices and goats I'm going broke! While I love the truck I can't afford gas in it when I start college everyday and really don't need a truck everyday.
> 
> Thanks!


Lol don't even complain about gas!! I get 9mpg!!!! It's horrible!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about Malibu and corolla. I've also looked into Honda accords I don't know why but I really like them.

Oh goodness! That's terrible! I would say I would stay home all the time but that's not possible... I'm too outgoing and busy haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Toyota and Honda cars are very dependable. My friends have 2 Camry's and both have over 450,000 miles on them and they are still going strong. We had a 93 Camry that was still doing well. Going on 300,000 and some friends of ours now use it as their main car.

We were getting 30 MPG for the 93 Camry.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

While the Toyotas and Hondas are excellent, dependable transportation, by the time they get into your price range they're gonna be over 200K miles and if not maintained properly reliability may be going down hill fast. If you like pickups, look for a basic package Ranger or S10. One thing that always gets my attention as a tire/lube service shop owner is the fact that OReilly's, AutoZone, and Advance Auto, three of the biggest auto parts suppliers in the U.S. ALL use Rangers for their delivery vehicles. Pretty basic, 4cyl, auto, vinyl floormats, hand crank windows. A well maintained fleet vehicle would be on the top of my look for list.

Bob


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.smartusa.com/comparevehicles/


----------



## quakingheart (Dec 14, 2012)

Yea I know they kind of look geeky...but $12,490?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My mom always tells me she's going to get me a smart car for me to drive! Haha! With your small budget, I would say go look at a good used car lot. I don't think you will find many new cars in your range. We have a dodge 2001 1500 pick-up and does great for our needs, but then again, we don't drive it everyday. I like the little Chevy S10 trucks. Not sure how they do on mileage, but they are nice.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a hyundai accent and really liked it. It averaged 37/38 miles to the gallon, but had gotten over 40 on the highway sometimes. I had bought it with a reconstructed title for around $2500 with 32,000 miles on it. And then sold it 3 years later with 64,000 miles on it, sold within 2 days and for almost what I paid for it lol. I never had to put any money into it besides changing the oil and put new tires on it one winter. I've heard really good things about hyundais, hondas, and toyotas.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the great advice! I've considered a ranger or s10 but they aren't quite what I'm looking for. 

I think I will keep looking at Honda chords, Toyota Camry or corolla and Mazda type cars. Thanks again!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just remember that looks don't mean a thing if it stops between point A & B. My ranger may not look like much but it hauls everything I need for the goats and doesn't stop in the middle of the trip.


----------

